# Boudin, where to order from?



## br1006

I love boudin but cant seem to find any in San Antonio! Looked at several places online that sell it but I know I can count on my 2cool brethren to recommend which is the best!

So help a brother out. I like it on the spicy side and not with too much rice!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## k-dog

good place here in austin.....http://stuffedfoodstores.com/


----------



## Mrsailfish

The best stop in Scott la. They have great smoked boudin.


----------



## br1006

Thanks! I amin Austin one day a week so I will definitely try that one!

Greenie for you my man!


----------



## Paul Marx

Mrsailfish said:


> The best stop in Scott la. They have great smoked boudin.


X100


----------



## G-O-T-B

The best i have ever eaten is Nicks in Port Arthur texas if they ship it i dont know.


----------



## alien750

Mrsailfish said:


> The best stop in Scott la. They have great smoked boudin.


x1000 one of the only places i get boudin from, i also pick up their gator meat and the stuffed pork chops.

Check em out, you can now order online.

http://www.beststopinscott.com/


----------



## Mathew

The Best Stop is great. Don's is good too. http://donsspecialtymeats.com/


----------



## jfoster

Contact this place. Love their boudin

*Al-T's Seafood & Steakhouse
*Just off Interstate 10 • Winnie, Texas, USA
P.O. Box 1458 • Winnie, TX 77665-1458
(409) 296-9818


----------



## roadhand18

Heberts Specialty Meats www.hebertsmeats.com


----------



## w_r_ranch

jfoster said:


> Contact this place. Love their boudin
> 
> *Al-T's Seafood & Steakhouse
> *Just off Interstate 10 • Winnie, Texas, USA
> P.O. Box 1458 • Winnie, TX 77665-1458
> (409) 296-9818


2X. EVERTHING there is excellent!!


----------



## MissingSTexas

Another one for Best Stop in Scott, LA. Let a Cajun make it for you. They also smoke it as well, I could eat my weight in that stuff...


----------



## Capt. Hooky

I think im hitting up Best Stop this weekend. Sounds like some raving reviews here!


----------



## Johnny V E

Nick's in Pt. Arthur is great. Made by Cajuns as well, just located here in Texas.


----------



## alien750

Capt. Hooky said:


> I think im hitting up Best Stop this weekend. Sounds like some raving reviews here!


If you stop there and get some boudin, make sure you pick up some of their evangeline maid bread. This bread is so soft and fresh and just delicious when you slap that boudin in between a slice and chow down.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

Johnny V E said:


> Nick's in Pt. Arthur is great. Made by Cajuns as well, just located here in Texas.


x2


----------



## budman

9th st. meat market in Texas City


----------



## 2 b or not to b

*Boudin*

Hebert's specialty meats. They have a website and are true louisiana. They will ship. They also make the boneless stuffed chicken, and are famous for the turduken.


----------



## mywifeshusband

Best Stop's seasoning is what I use in my venison crawfish burgers and it puts them over the top its tough to get my big truck and trailer in their parking lot but its sure worth it Beau


----------



## Slim-N-None

Mrsailfish said:


> The best stop in Scott la. They have great smoked boudin.


and their chicken sausage aint to shabby either. Im trying to find someone who will bring me 30lbs of it so i don't have to have it shipped. but im about to break down and spend the extra just so I can have some.


----------



## txsmith1

Slim-N-None said:


> and their chicken sausage aint to shabby either. Im trying to find someone who will bring me 30lbs of it so i don't have to have it shipped. but im about to break down and spend the extra just so I can have some.


Just loaded up on boudin from best stop today on my way back to corpus. wish i would've known that you needed some


----------



## Crispito

Best Stop, Hands down!


----------



## Phantom

Leo's cajun corner in Galveston. Smoked Boudin is good.


----------



## JuanC

If anyone is making a trip to best stop id be willing to buy about 10lbs of boudin and a fee.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

make your own, it is a piece of cake if you have ever made sausage

we made #250 last spring and vac bagged it

still good this spring


----------



## Bukkskin

I usually get mine from Jim's in Houston, after another 2cooler turned me on to them. It's great stuff. Another friend here on 2cool brought me some from DJ's in Beaumont and it is Great also. It looks comercially wrapped and I bet they would ship. Get the jalapeno pork.


----------



## dbarham

Pyburns Almeda rd fm521


----------



## Haute Pursuit

dbarham said:


> Pyburns Almeda rd fm521


X 2! Or Holliers in Sulphur LA.


----------



## JFolm

Nick's or DJ's

Both are local to me!


----------



## InkedAngler

Boudin King in Jennings, LA


Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## MissingSTexas

InkedAngler said:


> Boudin King in Jennings, LA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


 I've lived in Jennings since '93 and Boudin King was good up until around 2000 but I don't eat their boudin at all any longer. It's just too inconsistant, sometimes part of the rice is crunchy sometimes there's no meat at all. Best Stop in Scott, LA is by far the best anywhere I've had it. My very close second is Superette in Eunice.


----------



## RogerB

HEB carries Louisiana Boudin in their meat section. Comes in a box, two types, both pretty good - nothing like what you get across the border but will do in a pinch. the new HEB plus on Bandera Road and 1604 has it. So does the HEB on Gilbeau and Bandera.


----------



## jdot7749

Bourgues Supermarket, Port Barre La. They have a large websit or go to a site called Boudin Links and read all their reviews


----------



## Derek

If you want the best by all means contact dons fine meats over near lake charles been voted louisianas best boudain 7 yrs solid everytime i go hoe to NOLA we pick up a yeti full they sell by 5 lb box and its well worth it come to the village fair this weekend and try some....oops saw you were in sa sorry


----------



## Hookedonfishn

Anyone have an address and phone # to Scott, LA? Do they ship? I usually get my boudin at nicks in port arthur, but sounds like Scott, LA is the all around favorite


----------



## MissingSTexas

Hookedonfishn said:


> Anyone have an address and phone # to Scott, LA? Do they ship? I usually get my boudin at nicks in port arthur, but sounds like Scott, LA is the all around favorite


If i was on my desktop I would quote the thread I started yesterday with a picture of the giant sticker label with their address and info. If you search for "Got Boudin?" you should be able to find it. 
http://www.beststopinscott.com/


----------



## Hookedonfishn

Got it, thanks


----------



## bbgarcia

Poche's just north of Breaux Bridge, La. makes good boudin and cracklins. Jerry Lee's and Tony's Seafood in Baton Rouge are real good. Don's and Best Stop are very good too.


----------



## madshad

being from southeast texas my whole life the best would have to be zumos are djs they both should ship it and you want be dissaapointed


----------



## JFolm

Speaking of zumos. You can't beat their sausage...


----------



## Reel Hooker

Don't forget about Judice's French Market in Port Arthur.........plus they ship as well.


----------



## Coog99

Nick's in Port Arthur is my stop for boudain when I am in the area.


----------



## ShadMan

Pyburns on Alameda near Beltway 8 in Houston. Best local boudin IMHO.


----------



## nokatch

I vote Nick's in Port Arthur as well.


----------



## adpostel

Anyone ever tried boudain from Burt's Meat Market on Lyons Ave. in Fifth Ward area of Houston? I've had A LOT of boudain, and they have to be some of the best around, including Louisiana. I have had a lot of really funky boudain at some places in LA. If your in Houston, you owe it to yourself to try Burt's.... Just my opinion, been getting boudain there for over 20 years now...... I see people from LA buying pounds and pounds of it there all the time.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

adpostel said:


> Anyone ever tried boudain from Burt's Meat Market on Lyons Ave. in Fifth Ward area of Houston? I've had A LOT of boudain, and they have to be some of the best around, including Louisiana. I have had a lot of really funky boudain at some places in LA. If your in Houston, you owe it to yourself to try Burt's.... Just my opinion, been getting boudain there for over 20 years now...... I see people from LA buying pounds and pounds of it there all the time.....


If that is the place that has the lunch steamtable, I have tried it. Not bad but Pyburn's is better to me though.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Poche's


----------



## Charlietuna

X2 for Leo's Cajun Corner in Galveston


----------



## lsu hunter

Poche's in Breaux Bridge, La. Best cracklins around also.


----------



## adpostel

Haute Pursuit said:


> If that is the place that has the lunch steamtable, I have tried it. Not bad but Pyburn's is better to me though.


Yes, they have the lunch steam table......

What about compared to anything in Houston?

and I'll have to try Pyburn's now.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

adpostel said:


> Yes, they have the lunch steam table......
> 
> What about compared to anything in Houston?
> 
> and I'll have to try Pyburn's now.....


Pyburn's is spiced a little better and meatier on the regular boudain to me. I tried the seafood boudain also at Burts and through it away...LOL Just didn't like it at all.


----------



## gitchesum

I always stop at Rabideaux's in Iowa LA, just south of I-10 on Exit 44(same exit as Coushatta).

Dropped a C-note on sausage, stuffed chickens and boudin last week.


----------



## Long Pole

Prasek's (a buc-ees wanna be knockoff) on 59 around El Campo has some bad *** shrimp boudin.


----------



## MissingSTexas

gitchesum said:


> I always stop at Rabideaux's in Iowa LA, just south of I-10 on Exit 44(same exit as Coushatta).
> 
> Dropped a C-note on sausage, stuffed chickens and boudin last week.


I pass them every day twice a day. Their stuffed meat is pretty good. I usually bring about that much to my buddy's place in McMullen county. If you come that way often come one exit further east to Lacassine and stop at Guidry's Lil Couchon. His sausage is a little better in my opinion.


----------



## MissingSTexas

Long Pole said:


> Prasek's (a buc-ees wanna be knockoff) on 59 around El Campo has some bad *** shrimp boudin.


I'm not sure it's a knock off. It's been around since at least the early 90's. I know they have a nice new building now but before I moved to LA in 93 we would always stop for jerky and a smoked pork tenderloin.


----------



## raz1056

If your near Brookshire, Tx. try Repka's Country Store. Rickey and Barbara make some very fine boudin. Take a look at www.repkas.com

He will take orders in 30lb batches.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Old thread....found it searching for a place to pick up boudain coming home from New Orleans today.

Dons looks good and convenient....but holy **** prices are high!!!

$4 a pound for boudain?
$16 for a stuffed chicken.....$21 if you want crawfish stuffing?
$13 for six pistolletes?

Wow prices have gone up!!!!


----------



## dbarham

Pyburns Alameda rd houston


----------



## iridered2003

JFolm said:


> Nick's or DJ's
> 
> Both are local to me!


DJ's is the BOMB!! wish they would carry it in more places around galveston. we drive to the HEB in LC to get it.


----------



## roundman

try food rite in texas city/ la marque , stuffed chops etc, about 4 different types of boudin made there , seafood boudin is like 3.59lb, others are 2.75 ,
http://news.galvnews.com/foodrite


----------



## roundman

thought id smoke this spicy pork boudin while my pork butts on, awesome breakfast, shoulda had eggs with it,lol


----------



## roundman

http://boudinlink.com/ and on https://www.facebook.com/Boudinlink


----------



## 98aggie77566

gitchesum said:


> I always stop at Rabideaux's in Iowa LA, just south of I-10 on Exit 44(same exit as Coushatta).
> 
> Dropped a C-note on sausage, stuffed chickens and boudin last week.


So Rabideaux's turned out to be conveniently located.

Picked up 3 stuffed chickens ($13 each)
Two dozen pistolettes ($20 per dozen)
15 lbs of boudain ($3.59 per lb)
And a couple of stuffed pork chops

So far....the boudain and pork chops were GREAT!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MissingSTexas

roundman said:


> thought id smoke this spicy pork boudin while my pork butts on, awesome breakfast, shoulda had eggs with it,lol


You Texans and your crackers and Boudin. Makes me scratch my head. Kinda like these coonarses and their rice in their chili.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Ummmm...hate to say it, but I do both of those?

Cut the boudin in chunks.....put on cracker with a tad of Tabasco.

Also like rice in the chili.....dang sure better not be Minute Rice!

I think I may be a cross-breed


----------



## gitchesum

98aggie77566 said:


> So Rabideaux's turned out to be conveniently located.
> 
> Picked up 3 stuffed chickens ($13 each)
> Two dozen pistolettes ($20 per dozen)
> 15 lbs of boudain ($3.59 per lb)
> And a couple of stuffed pork chops
> 
> So far....the boudain and pork chops were GREAT!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Glad you liked it. I'll be there next weekend making a larger than average purchase. 

THe sausage is pretty dang good too. Nice and smokey, great for gumbo and jambalaya.


----------



## lpminkaty

if u come to H-Town try Pyburns its off of Almeda Rd. By Beltway 8


----------



## speckle-catcher

gitchesum said:


> I always stop at Rabideaux's in Iowa LA, just south of I-10 on Exit 44(same exit as Coushatta).
> 
> Dropped a C-note on sausage, stuffed chickens and boudin last week.


just FYI...don't eat at the Burger King in Iowa, LA. It's like stepping off into the twilight zone.

and Iowa, LA is not "I-o-wa"

it's pronounced "I-way"

strange place


----------



## Trickin pigs

Go online a order from Fons specialty meats. It is awesome


----------



## gitchesum

speckle-catcher said:


> just FYI...don't eat at the Burger King in Iowa, LA. It's like stepping off into the twilight zone.
> 
> and Iowa, LA is not "I-o-wa"
> 
> it's pronounced "I-way"
> 
> strange place


Don't I know it...my wife's family is from there.


----------



## Dukman

Best Stop - Scott, LA

We always stop in there on our way back to Houston for Boudin and Cracklins. Never disappoints.

http://www.beststopinscott.com/


----------



## TxToeZ

br1006 said:


> I love boudin but cant seem to find any in San Antonio! Looked at several places online that sell it but I know I can count on my 2cool brethren to recommend which is the best!
> 
> So help a brother out. I like it on the spicy side and not with too much rice!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


http://boudinlink.com/boudin-by-grade/

Cajun Way in Crowley from the Boudin King - never pass thru without picking up at least 10lbs


----------



## CLKELLEY78

Don's , but I think you have to order min 15LBS. They come in 5LB boxes.


----------



## dbarham

Al T

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbayman

Thibadeaux in baytown is pretty good


----------



## Mrschasintail

Cernoch's Custom Catering in Rosenberg! OMG, it is gooooood!!


----------



## deano77511

Charlie t's is the place to be I promise you 
http://boudinlink.com/CharlieT/CharlieT.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ubekewl454

*Boudin*

Best Stop in Scott LA and a little further down the road is Menards in Cankton. They both are the best I ever had but I rate Menards just a hair better.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Imported Cajun guy opened a shop in Baytown on hwy 146 south of I-10 called UGLEES. This is some of the best I've had in many years. His secret is less rice and more meat, it is not greasy and the Cajun brand is outstanding on the grill.


----------



## ikeephardheads

Dons in Laffyette lousiana. They have online store!!

If you want seafood, Hacketts in lake charles!!! 

Both place is awesome!!!!


----------

